# What kind of fish are these??



## Guillemot (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello. Someone recently gave my family this ten gallon aquarium with no details about who's living in it. We are trying to identify the fish in the tank, and determine whether they are compatible with the three guppies in our existing tank. Any ideas? There is one of the leopard patterned one, three of the very colorful ones, and one of the striped type. Thank you!



























Here are two of the three the guppies.


----------

